
Two classic columns on JFK's assassination by the late Jimmy Breslin - rmason
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/11/22/jimmy-breslin-on-jfk-s-assassination-two-classic-columns.html
======
bootload
_" his iconic column from those tumultuous days. “A Death in Emergency Room
One” chronicles Nov. 22, 1963, from the attending emergency-room surgeon in
Dallas."_

These are important documents. Written within 24 hours of the JFK
assassination, the information collected by a trained journalist reporting
from first hand witnesses in print. This: Large hole in back of head, you
don't see this in the Zapruda film. First time I've heard of a .25cal round
being reported; 7.65, 0.223, .45, 6.55 but not a .25

 _" The occipitoparietal, which is a part of the back of the head, had a huge
flap. The damage a .25-caliber bullet does as it comes out of a person’s body
is unbelievable."_

then this: Already the press is reporting that a lone shooter is known and
confirmed.

 _" The ugly kind of factory window. Particularly at the corner window on the
sixth floor, the one where this Oswald and his scrambled egg of a mind stood
with the rifle so he could kill the president."_

Think about this. Hole in the back of the head, but we have a lone shooter
from ^behind^.

------
rmason
Jimmy Breslin had just become a columnist when JFK was shot. The second column
here, 'it's an honor', is literally the first column that he wrote. His boss
gave him the advice to cover what the others ignore.

I studied 'it's an honor' in Journalism school in the seventies and to my
knowledge it's still part of the curriculum today.

